# Palmetto



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word on the open first


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

news??? updates?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results, as told to me:

1st: #7 Seaside's Warrior Princess O Rita and Frank Jones H Hugh Arthur
2nd: #10 Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek O/H George Fiebelkorn
3rd: # 3 Troublesome Highseas Makin House Calls O/H John Brochek
4th: # 6 Indi Go Girl O/H Darlene Houlinan
RJ : # 14 Seaside's Big Easy Drago O Rita and Frank Jones H Hugh Arthur

There were JAMs but don't have any details . . . sorry.

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Xena!! Windy is very proud of her little girl winning the Derby!! Congrats to Frank, Rita and Hugh Arthur!! If I calculated that right I think that is Derby List!! YAHOO!!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Partial Derby Results, as told to me:
> 
> 1st: #7 Seaside's Warrior Princess O Rita and Frank Jones H Hugh Arthur
> 2nd: #10 Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek O/H George Fiebelkorn
> ...


Congrats Rita and Frank.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to John on his first time to the line in awhile with Doc I hear more will come from this team.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go George and Megan.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, George and Darlene!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mbcorsini said:


> Way to go George and Megan.


Derby success is becoming a habit for "Megan" and George! 

Judy


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Brenda! 

Yes, that puts Xena on the Derby List. We are grateful to Mike Ough and Hugh Arthur for great training and handling, and proud to have a NFC Windy pup! We can only hope she follows in her Mama's paw prints! 

rita


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats rita and frank sounds like you guys have two promising stars headed your way. Me and mark are excited about our Grady x Windy pup later next week.
Chad


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks, Chad! We can only hope . . . just need to harness all that horsepower! I bet you're excited about getting your Grady x Windy pup home! What fun you'll have!

rita


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Any updates/call backs or anything??


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Am callbacks to the 3rd

2, 3, 5, 9, 11, 12, 13, 17, 18, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 35, 37, 39, 44


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Open callbacks to the 4th

4, 5, 6, 7, 12, 13, 21, 24, 38, 40, 46, 48, 51, 53


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to the Jones and Darlene and another huge congratulations to Megan and George! Y'all are sneaking up on the blue!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Q callbacks to the third, 1, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 22


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Brent McDowell said:


> Any updates?


Open placements as best I can remember;

1st-#24 AFC Sara's Blue Streak O/H Bill Goldstein (I think this titles for FC and also qualifies Blue for the Nat'l.)

2nd-#51 FC AFC The Tide Ride O/Randy Whittaker H/Jason Baker

3rd-Blue Ribbon's Vinny the Enforcer MH O/ Audrey and Bruce Coleman H/ Rick Millheim

4th-#48 Table Rock's Real McCoy O/ Karen McCullah H/ Jason Baker

RJ-#7 Delpond's Breath of Fresh Air O/H Mark Menzies

JAMS- #6 Creekside Maggie J O/H Jessie Kent
13 FC AFC Down Town Buster Brown XXXI O/Charles Bearden 
H/Jason Baker
12 Oldland's Handyman MH O/ Christy Taucher H/ Cara Mock
21 FC AFC Great Bunns of Fire O/H Lynn Dubose
38 Yellow Rose of Sandy Bay MH O/H Chris Bishop


Sorry, I know I forgot a couple of JAMS


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks to Jason Baker for getting Luke to his FIRST Open finish AND placement!! 
Sandhill rocks!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Karen,

Congrats!!!! Nice fall you are having.

L


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Bill Goldstein on the Open win with Blue and to Tony Flowers on the Qualifying win with Salty.


----------

